# 1935 - 36 Elgin Racer Tricycle - Small Horn Tank



## cr250mark (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is a Nice Little Tricycle.
Cool for its time.
Small Horn tank - Rear brake with lever. 
Can tires like these be replaced ? 
I am assuming the replacement may accede  the value of tricycle by far.
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 30, 2015)

The Elgin Racer is a very popular tricycle with collectors. The tires are the type held on the wheel via a center wire. Some high wheel bicycle collectors have the tool to replace these with new round rubber material. I have a machine too, but haven't had time to practice using it. I plan on retiring later in 2016 and hope to learn how to use it well to offer a trike retiring service at that time.

Dave


----------

